# Crescent Beach/ St Augustine area



## rmw001 (Sep 29, 2010)

Going down to Crescent Beach - just south of St Augustine for a few days during the first week in April. Any suggestions of where to fish and what to expect would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oldduckcoat (Apr 25, 2011)

Greetings, Beach driving is allowed at Saint Augustine Beach including Crescent Beach however 4X4 is required by county ordanance. There is a access ramp at Crescent Beach. The fishing along the beach south of the Crescent ramp can be quite good in April for Pompano and Whiting. Most folks use shrimp, sand fleas or clams as bait for both species and standard bottom rigs. 

South of Crescent is Matanzas Inlet. Matanzas also has beach access however driving south of the access ramp is no longer allowed. There are several off beach parking areas at Matanzas. The beach at the inlet (south of the ramp) is somewhat deeper than Crescent Beach and some say that makes for better Pomp fishing. The inlet in early April can be great. Blues, Trout, Flounder, Sheepshead and Spanish should be around. 

If you prefer fishing Piers... there are two close to Crescent Beach. St. Augustine Beach Pier and Flagler Beach Peir ( 30 min or so south of Crescent ). Spanish should be around along with Blues. As warm as it has been... Cobia might be around Flagler.... Global WHAT????

I have lived and fished Crescent Beach/Matanzas/Flagler for a little over 15 years. Hope I can help.

Cheers.


----------



## rmw001 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the insight. It looks promising and I will pack my surf tackle. Live approx 2 hrs from beach in South Carolina and don't get to go too much so I try to sqeeze it in wen I can. Robert


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

My parents and grandparents are down that way. I've had a lot of luck on the beach just to the left (facing the water) of the inlet. I've caught whiting, black drum, blues, and pompano there. There's a bait shop on the way as well. Good luck and please post results.


----------



## rmw001 (Sep 29, 2010)

will do - thanks for the input


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Somebody is liking Florida, eh Robert?


----------



## rmw001 (Sep 29, 2010)

Easy drive down I95, nice weather - especially in winter, nice people and fish - what's not to like? Solid appreciate your insight over the Christmas break - we had a great time.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

rmw001 said:


> Easy drive down I95, nice weather - especially in winter, nice people and fish - what's not to like? Solid appreciate your insight over the Christmas break - we had a great time.


Glad to hear it... Hope to catch next time around. Good luck up there!


----------

